# 1995 2770RB Jayco 5th Wheel



## Dragonman (Sep 27, 2010)

Just bought this 29 foot trailer and we love it.  The problem is I can't seem to find how the fresh water tank drains.  There is a "low point drain" valve under the unit below the fill/city water hook-up compartment is, but did not drain the tank when I opened it.  Behind this valve are two plastic 3" tubes that are sealed at the opening to the tank weather cover. At least one of them is an overfill tube - I noticed when I first filled the fresh water tank.  The only way I have been able to empty the tank is to run the pump into the holding tanks till the water is gone (not the best method).  Sure would like some insight and hope I'm not overlooking the obvious.  Thanks to all.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: 1995 2770RB Jayco 5th Wheel

Welcome Dragonman and sorry we initially missed your first post.  We have a Jayco Grayhawk motorhome and we have a drain underneath the carriage of the MH under the bed area.  That is how we drained ours.  Hope this helps!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: 1995 2770RB Jayco 5th Wheel

on the TT I had it had to drains underneath it. Just crawl under it and look for them. They aren't big in size but can be seem. Good Luck


----------

